# Email for closure?



## brokenwings (Dec 18, 2012)

Seasons Greetings

Trying to remain optimistic during this festive season has been H A R D to say the least. Managed to make it tho and unexpectedely survived  

It's also been time for a lot of revelations and reflection. From reading most of the threads I've gained a lot of insight into the 180 NC rules etc. it's been a few weeks and I've managed to adhere to it, even resisting msging my STBX on Christmas Day. I have been thinking none stop about having closure which my ex usually P U S S Y FOOTS around being the jerk that he is. I'm tempted to send him this email I'm usually impulsive but learning to curb that since finding TAM hence asking opinions

The below link is the forms required for filing via the courts. 


http://hmctsformfinder.justice.gov.uk/courtfinder/forms/d008-eng.pdf


I would like to go forward with this within the next few months if that's ok. I know u said it will happen in time But its kinda dragging and I need closure. 

I screwed up, we both did i sincerely take accountability for my part. I often resent ur cowardliness but It is what it is. Im finally in a good place, but wanted you to know that bringing unhappy feelings into your life is literally the opposite of what I wanted to do for you/ us. I'm happy your happy that you have a second chance. I sometimes battle with the choices I made but the alternatives weren't often stacked in my favour. Despite that all the animosity and bad feelings is something I just don't feel towards you. I may not of shown you that but deep down I always wanted the best for you, regardless of all the BS, I still do. 

The past is the past I'm ready to move forwards. it will be for the best, I can't afford to do this right now, the requirements of the courts are that the costs be split within a few weeks i can afford to do so. I hope this will be considered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

"I often resent ur cowardliness but It is what it is."

Is that necessary? Contacting him about the divorcee in a very business like way is ok with in the confines of the 180. But leave out the emotional stuff.

Why not just file and let him get the papers and his half of the bill?


----------



## brokenwings (Dec 18, 2012)

True I see your point hence why I didn't send it. I appreciate your opinion 

I posted in another thread about the difficulties I'm having with my finances right now. I really can't afford to do so right now and as I stated I've already spent ALOT of money during our time together. He left so paying the full cost IMO is the least he could do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ah, so send an email just asking him to cover the costs. Leave out all the small talk about feelings, etc.


----------

